# Ultrasonic Humidifier and Emersed Setup



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

I was shoping for my daughter in a toy shop and found this ultrasonic humidifiers, the unit produces cold mist in the amount of 1.4 lt per 8-10 hours depending on the setting and has an auto shutoff if it runs dry. I was wondering could it be ok to use it to add humidity to my 2 emersed setup tanks of total air content:
A) 19.250 cm3 B) 110.250 cm3.
If I would split the humidifier output among them would it be enough to humidify them both and how long it would have to run each time (with a timer) to keep both tanks humid enough and possibly conserve the water for a longer period than that of continous use?
Ideas?
Thanks in advance 
Freemann

PS
Some links on the subject
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/terrarium/msg0122111131217.html
http://www.mycotopia.net/site/print.php?article.24.255


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok let me update this thread on my own.
I went and purchased the ultrasonic humidifier.
It produces a cloud (really it is a cloud not steam).
The results were really great, on a crypt that the leaves were withering away the just stood up again and a new leaf sprouted in a day after use, hygrophila stems started standing upright.
The reason I wanted to buy this was that I could see that while the pots were emersed in water and the lights were on the top glass and enough heat was produced in the tank there was still not enough humidity in it. Now after 10 min of humidifier use the leaves of the plants are all wet and happier.
Some observations that at least apply to this humidifier. I replaced the top cover that has a small hole (5mm) for the fog to escape with a plug with a hole and a 10 mm pipe in the middle of it this way no water is collected between the hole and the first part of the pipe which stops the flow of the fog (not enough pressure from the PC fan inside the device, Pipe must go strait up and into the tank if it is bend at some point enroot to the tank water accumulates and again the flow is restricted and stopped. I reckon a stronger 12V fan would be better and I am prepared to change this if need arise. By the way this foggy look in the tank is super. Will post more observations and photos in the near future.

Freemann


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you have an open top emersed setup? I believe Amano has used humidifiers for them. That way, plants have the humidity they need and you can still see inside.  

Running an airstone into my emersed setup and keeping the lid on relatively tight gets me more than enough humidity (actually, probably too much, judging by the mold...).


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

> Do you have an open top emersed setup? I believe Amano has used humidifiers for them. That way, plants have the humidity they need and you can still see inside.


That's a pretty nice tip Cavan. Yes it could be done I reckon since the fog tends to follow gravity, if there was glass around and the top open this way the plants would be immersed in the fog.
Thanks


> Running an air stone into my emersed setup and keeping the lid on relatively tight gets me more than enough humidity (actually, probably too much, judging by the mold...).


What I like about this one is that you can turn it on for 10 min at a time lets say then let the plants dry and then turn it again, maybe twice a day total, this way plants take the water they want to keep their leaves upright and happy but turn dry enough aswell to avoid molds and stuff. Time will tell still experimenting.


----------

